# Im the new chick! (:



## Backwood_Barbie

Hey yall; yep I'm from Tx! I just got started in archery, and hunting all together. My husband is very much into it and i cant wait to get started. I will be buying mt first bow next month!


----------



## South Man

Welcome to AT! Thats great that you are hunting with him!


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts

Blackwood Barbie.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Biketrax

Bienvenue! Be sure to post pix of your equipment and shooting form. all the experts here will guide you! :archer::smile_red_bike:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## wicked1Joe

Welcome to AT, don't be a stranger :wav:


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## HHHOutdoors

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## huntnfishnut

Welcome... I am new myself.

[I have to say I chuckled a bit when I saw this thread had 2x the number of hits... subject matter?  ]


----------



## LongbowLogan

Hope you have fun


----------



## Beman400

im new to AT also and i cant seem to find out how to start my own new post. how can i??


----------



## baddaddy

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Andy.

Welcome to AT.:teeth::teeth:


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

Hey !


----------



## PArcheryhunter

Welcome and have fun when you get your new bow.


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Lonnie_C

Welcome to Archery Talk! My wife got me started in Archery over 30 years ago. We still shoot and compete together. It is wonderful to have a common activity with your spouse, that way you can grow together instead of heading seperate ways. I have a lot of archery and hunting tips listed on my blog, listed in my address below. Check it out, there may be something there just for you. All the best, Lonnie.


----------



## Bowferd

Huntnfishnut, the posts haven't been but the views have been phenominal. I'm 61 yrs old and still look for pictures when i see chick mentioned. Guess I'm not out of character.

And Backwood Barbie, Welcome!

Since I've been here for awhile and never introduced myself I'm going to take advantage of your highly cruised post and say hello to everyone. It'll make me feel better when I get all these hits.

Truthfully BB, welcome and enjoy.
Fred


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

Welcome to AT


----------



## Howell302

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

